# MF 1135 hydraulic problems



## blcallen

Hello, I'm totally new here so please bear with my ineptitude with this forum. I have had a 77 MF 1135, for about 15 years. I believe it is 122 horse. It has been used and abused with farming, logging, snow removal, and any other thing I could think to do with it. A year or so ago the steering started freezing up in cold weather, then in warm weather too. You could play with it a bit and get it to work. Then the brakes, they are hydraulic started to not work. The common item in the trouble shooting guide I have is the priority valve. But I can find no information on cleaning it or rebuilding it anywhere. I need pics to know what I'm doing, then only slightly. The hydraulic filter has been cleaned, and so has the transmission screen. They both needed it. The transmission, rear end, steering, and all hydraulics work from one pump, which has recently started squealing. Only thing is common is the priority valve, I think. Bucket hydraulics work fine, they do not go thru it. Pto does, it doesn't work. I took it off the machine, took the fittings all off it, and cleaned what I could get to, but I still cannot blow air thru to the brakes, pto, and something else, I'm not sure of. It (air flow) is restricted to the steering, but goes freely to the reservoir in the transmission. I gave up on it and took it to a hydraulic specialist. He just called me back today and said that he can't get any info on it either, but it needs adjusted after it goes back on the tractor. We are both pretty sure something is plugging it inside. There is one sort of nut with holes in it (in the middle of the valve, need a special tool, I believe to turn) to allow the oil to go where ever and a needle or ball valve, not sure which. The nearest Massey dealer is over 5 hrs each direction away. Any help would be appreciated. Or even places I could go to get reliable info. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have no idea whatsoever but saw you were from Sagle. I live over in Vay, half way to Priest River off Dufort. Hello Neighbor!


----------



## blcallen

Ok, I know a few people in Vay. Used to work on the RR there in the 70's. Worked for a farmer there in the 60's.


----------



## shona13

*massey ferguson 1135 #2*

Hi 
This is the other pages of the manual.
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## shona13

*1135 Hydraulics part one*

This is the first lot of photographs.
Regards Hutch.


----------



## blcallen

Thanks for the comeback and info. I have the valve back in the tractor now, but it isn't allowing enough hydraulics thru. Next summer (here) While I'm not needing it for snow, I will try to work on it again.


----------



## Tim1100

Hi I have a Massey 1100 that has give me similar problems to your 1135
My steering was intermittent as well as the brakes. At first I suspected a stuck or blocked priority valve. I pulled the filters and drained the oil. This revealed two problems. First there was derbis in the filter, not much but enough to make me do a little more digging. It turns out that the charge pump was failing. If I gave the motor more throttle I could make up for the lack of flow by increasing the revs of the pump, but if i used the front end loader and the steering my hydraulics would get weaker. I rebuilt the charge pump and replaced my filters. The oil had to be replaced because I found water at the bottom of my filter housing. Water and oil in a cold climate are a poor mix. Now after all my repairs I had a better tractor but I still had problems. The oil had to be well heated to work without
having the hydraulic lines shudder everytime i raised the bucket and they where not as fast as they use to be. Turns out that the filter has little to do with picking crud out of the pump if the problem is in the pump in the first place. The next two items that needed dismantling and cleaning where the priority valve, (this makes sure that oil goes to the brakes and steering before it goes anyplace else and the distribution valve. My suggestion is take a look at the filters and see if they have something they can tell you about the condition of the hydraulics.


----------



## blcallen

After I semi cleaned my priority valve, it worked for awhile. I have another thread asking for information on how to rebuild the priority valve. When I use my bucket hydraulics it seems to help my steering and brakes. I figure by warming the hydraulic oil some. After I reinstalled the priority valve it worked good for awhile, then started giving me problems again, but it still works to a degree. My filter was not too bad, but the screen in the bottom of the transmission had a fair amount of thread seal paste in. I took the priority valve into a heavy equipment repair place, as I did not have any specs on it. They couldn't get any either so wouldn't take it apart. I have good pressure on the return line, and to the bucket lift. My problem, I think is in the priority valve. Do you have any information on it. There isn't a Massey service center in 200 miles.


----------



## shona13

Hi BL and Tim.
I have attached copies of the service manual dealing with the valves you spoke about ,this may help in your quest to fix the problem .
Regards .
Hutch.


----------



## Tim1100

*Massey service manual*



shona13 said:


> Hi
> This is the other pages of the manual.
> Regards
> Hutch.


Hello, can I ask a favor, would you be kind enough to scan page 69 of yoiur manual regarding the hydraulics. It references a pictue number 341. It seems to be a page that is missing from the rest of the scan you where kind enought to post.

Thanks

Tim


----------

